# problem with my amazen smoker staying lit



## douglas gordon (Dec 18, 2012)

I recently got an amazen smoker and the first two times with cherry was great (went for 10 hours).

However, with the hickory it kept going out as it rounded the first corner and then would not stay lit.(there was moisture in the air and the sawdust was in the plastic bag in the laundry room so do not know if moisture penetrated the bag). On the smoker I  do not know if it is getting enough air.

Should I have the lower air vents and the top one fully open.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 19, 2012)

Your using dust and not pellets?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 19, 2012)

Air vents should be open. Also if you think the dust got moisture in it then you can nuke it for about 30-45 seconds to dry it out.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 20, 2012)

Laundry rooms are notorious for high humidity. Move your dust somewhere else and nuke it to keep it burning...JJ


----------



## moikel (Dec 21, 2012)

I blast my pellets in microwave on high for a minute.Works a treat.


----------

